# Favicon display problem



## Fishhead (Dec 27, 2004)

I have created a favicon file using our association's logo and placed it in the root directory where our homepage (index.html) is located on our server. In index file, I inserted the code to link to the favicon.ico file.

When I look at our website with Foxfire, I see the favicon on the address line and on the bookmark. When I use Internet Explore I can not see it. However, I can see the favicon for other sites. I have cleared the cache and deleted the favorite and then loaded the page and resave it as a favorite, but can not see it. I have tried relative addressing and absolute addressing of the file, but it does not want to work for my site, but I do see favicon's on other sites.

Any thoughts or suggestion?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

IE6 and correctly displaying Favicons is buggy.
Seems to work better with IE7.

Which version of IE are you using?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Why do so many people call it Foxfire?  

Well anyway, you can't really trust IE to handle that unfortunately.


----------



## Fishhead (Dec 27, 2004)

Sorry I should have included that info. I am using IE 7 running Win XP. Since my post I have gone to some other sites that also did not show a favicon, but that I thought would. I looked at their source code (view source) and the tag line was present to display the favicon. This is weired.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi. I use FireFox, and it works fine on there. My experience with Internet Explorer has been that they only show up when you bookmark the page.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

First, I would try bookmarking your site, then closing and re-opening the IE7 bookmarks to see if the favicon displays that way. This would rule out a corrupted favicon image. Also, the icon should be 16x16 no larger.

Everyone is correct in that you cant trust IE to render the icons in the address bar, its buggy at best. 
The cache clearing will have removed them from the bookmarks and the browser title bar for other sites as well.

The code in your html pages isn't necessary as most browser will now look for an display a favicon if it exists. but if its embedded into the page be sure it looks like this:

```
<link rel="Shortcut Icon" href="/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" />
```


----------

